# Duck pier



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Sometime back i reaqd an article about someone spear fishing around duck pier for spadefish. Is there anywhere to launch a kayak to fish this pier? I will be down for the week of the 11th through the 18th and would like to try something different. Any help here or is anyone else going down for that week that would ike to get up and try some kayakfishing. I will have my 14 year old nephew with me and he is very phsyched about kayak fishing and has a ride135 decked.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hopefully your rental is within a short paddle of the pier. Per the town's website:
Beach Access: The Town maintains no public beach access. Access to our Town beach is limited to residents, renters, and their guests.
http://www.townofduck.com/ourbeaches.htm
From another website regarding the pier/research center:
Beaches
Public and Private. Most beaches are open to the public, although not all sections are publicly accessable. The land around the research center is restricted private property and is not open to the public.

Hopefully someone that surfed Duck pier back in the day would be able to chime in or give Duck Village Outfitters since they run a yak rental/retail shop there.
http://duckvillageoutfitters.net/


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

right from the beach. this is the research pier right? I dragged my kayak through the nearest boardwalk in a nearby neighborhood and then parked somewhere else legally and walked back while my friend watch the yaks. I was planning on heading back there again. Mind posting a report when you go?

I didn't really check if the beach was private or public though. I talked to the people who worked at the pier and they just said no anchors due to expensive equipment lying around underwater.


----------

